# a lesson in posting



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Found this on another forum and thought it was pretty funny.

A lesson in Posting:

How many group posters does it take to change a light bulb?

1 to change the light bulb and to post that the light bulb has 
been changed

14 to share similar experiences of changing light bulbs and 
how the light bulb could have been changed differently

7 to caution about the dangers of changing light bulbs

27 to point out spelling/grammar errors in posts about 
changing light bulbs

53 to flame the spell checkers

41 to correct spelling/grammar flames

6 to argue over whether it's "lightbulb" or "light bulb" ...

another 6 to condemn those 6 as anal-retentive

2 industry professionals to inform the group that the proper 
term is "lamp"

15 know-it-alls who claim *they* were in the industry, and 
that "light bulb" is perfectly correct

156 to email the participant's ISPs complaining that they are 
in violation of their "acceptable use policy"

109 to post that this group is not about light bulbs and to 
please take this discussion to a lightbulb group

203 to demand that cross posting to hardware forum, off-topic 
forum, and lightbulb group about changing light bulbs be 
stopped

111 to defend the posting to this group saying that we all use 
light bulbs and therefore the posts *are* relevant to this group

306 to debate which method of changing light bulbs is 
superior, where to buy the best light bulbs, what brand of 
light bulbs work best for this technique and what brands are 
faulty

27 to post URL's where one can see examples of different light 
bulbs

14 to post that the URL's were posted incorrectly and then 
post the corrected URL's

3 to post about links they found from the URL's that are 
relevant to this group which makes light bulbs relevant to 
this group

33 to link all posts to date, quote them in their entirety 
including all headers and signatures, and add "Me too"

12 to post to the group that they will no longer post because 
they cannot handle the light bulb controversy

19 to quote the "Me too's" to say "Me three"

4 to suggest that posters request the light bulb FAQ

44 to ask what is a "FAQ"

4 to say "didn't we go through this already a short time ago?"

143 to say "do a Google search on light bulbs before posting 
questions about light bulbs"

1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from 
now and start it all over again....


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Vern......Mike's been over at RVnet again!









At least I think I've seen a few threads over there that meet that description.









Tim


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Tim,
If that came from **.net you would have to add that the light bulb weighs to much for the socket and its unsafe and a threat to others








John


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

*LMAO!!!*


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Don't forget to mention the hundreds of people who followed all 1361 posts, shaking there head, asking themselves why they keep reading this thread.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

There are of course, ETHICAL and MORAL considerations with changing a light bulb; after all, who are we to insist that a ligh bulb change?

Did I mention I work at Boeing? We worry about these things here.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

> LMAO!!!


























Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Is this a 12 volt bulb?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Be carefull I here that special Hensley Arrow adapter for the bulb is real expensive


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

And really heavy too. However, I hear that once youve got the Hensley Arrow bulb adapter you'll never be happy with anything else!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Notice how with just one small list of things from Mike, and one reference to that other forum by me, and we are starting our own little light bulb thread.....









Are we going just a little too far?







I don't know, but it sure is fun isn't it.










Tim


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Now we have to put in our .02 on whether the bulb should get its power from a duramax,powerstroke, sb,bb,ford,chevy,dodge,powered generator,inverter with two batteries,golf cart batts or maybe solar panels sunny 
John


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Better add fuel cell for the ultra high tech inclined.


----------



## Ga Camper (Sep 16, 2004)

Wait, wait, wait, wait! I would like to know who vertified the ligth blub (lamp) needed changing in the first place.









I work for DOD and someone should be responsible for identifying the requirement. Who said the light blub (lamp) was out!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

If you work for the DOD, let's outsource the purchasing of the bulbs to the lowest bidder and form a commitee to assess the situation.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

The light bulb was good but the owner had recently upgraded to a heavy duty fixture and was also able to tweak the voltage up a bit. Then the fever started, he began to look at bigger bulbs







and had to replace the perfectly good smaller bulb.
John


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I think I'll just sit in the dark


----------



## Ga Camper (Sep 16, 2004)

Process Improvement Team actually. Then to the Tiger Team to write and set up the biding on the contract. Then to Acquisitions. Contract award in 6 months. Frist article delivery and testing in 9 months. First actual blub (lamp) for use in replacement 1 year. Wait a mintue, I'm sick









I thought there for a moment I was at work.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

It's all so sad, and so true...


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I think I'm getting new bulb fever!

The list didn't indicate how many smart-alecs that chime in to see if they can change the topic and get it going in another direction.

Don't you hate that? What do you think?


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

You all know you can't change that light bulb unless you have a dually diesel! And that bulb had better be an American light bulb! You damn foreign product buyers are ruining the economy!


----------



## skills4lou (Nov 10, 2005)

DON'T YOU PEOPLE KNOW THAT THE LIGHTBULB CONTROVERSY WAS SOLVED IN 2003?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THE OP COMMITTED A DARWIN FROM OVERLOADING THE WIRING IN HIS MH, STARTED A FIRE, AND BURNED DOWN THE WALLLLIE WURLD IN BILLINGS MT. NOW THE KOA EXECS HAVE EVEN MORE FUEL 9PUN INTENDED0 TO BAN US FROM PARKING IN PARKING LOTS. THAT'S JUST WHAT WE NEED, MORE YAHOOS RUNNING AROUND SCREAMING ABOUT THE RVING SCUM!

















(just couldn't resist







)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Its clearly time for a $100M Gov't study to evaluate the need for a study to clarify the requirements of outsourcing the process to detmine whether or not the light bulb should be replaced or if the building in which the receptacle hangs should, in fact, be demolished.

IMHO, its well past time for a Congressional Hearing on this matter. For God's sake, people, there are lightbulbs expiring across this great country of ours! Will this never end?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You all missed one.

How long will said 'light-bulb' last if using solar power to supplement the battery?

John


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Ga Camper said:


> Wait, wait, wait, wait! I would like to know who vertified the ligth blub (lamp) needed changing in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TYPO Spelling flame! Oh Wait!

We don't do that here, _(Thank God)_... Sorry about that!
















Dreamtimers


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Man, you guys are killing me here!









I don't know how I missed this one the first time around, but good stuff.

BTW, I think we all need to remember that a lightbulb has as much right to suffer job burnout as the rest of us!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Well, there must be more than one lightbulb affected.

Better alert FEMA, and get them rolling now. By the time they make a decision...


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Was the original lamp left or right handed? Clear or inside frosted? Edison base or mogul base? I need details, people!!!!

Steve


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I say we get rid of the light bulb completely, I heard it was contributing to the global warming...

...gees, I just spent 5 minutes of my life actually enjoying reading this thread, think I need to get a life?!


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

That's five minutes you'll never get back. What a shame.

Steve


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Any FORWARD thinking person would know that Light bulbs are just antique Tech. and should be replaced with L.E.D.s or depending on size with some type of fl.









We all know that Outbackers want to 'mod' said lamp to the latest high tech level.









We should BURN UP the Old Lamp!... Oh wait.. someone already did.. Thats how this all started.









Dreamtimers


----------

